# Oranda with Ich?



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

I have an Oranda and it has a white pimple-like dot on its head (on the brain-looking thing). It is the biggest one on him. He has a few on his tail, and one on his top fin. He didnt have this when we bought him and hes had it now for three days. Could this be ich, or some growth, or any other disease?


----------



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh yeah, my telescope-eyed goldfish didnt even catch this in three days... isn't ich extremely contagious?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

How big are the white spots on your goldfish? If they are the size of a grain of salt it most likely is ich. My goldfish caught ich when I first got them 2 years ago and I treated them with tank buddies (ich med) sold a Walmarkt with excellent results. The meds did not hurt my live plants either. I treated the entire tank even so only 2 of my 4 goldfish showed the spots.
The bug that is responsible for ich is almost always in the water. It only causes an outbreak if the fish immune system is down or the water quality is less then perfect.
I would do a large water change, add the meds according to instructions and then do another large water change after the treatment is completed. Also if you don't use aquarium salt it may be a good idea to start using some as prevention. I know, a lot of people don't believe salt has anything to do with preventing ich but I swear by it. Since I have been using salt in all my tanks (except the snail tank) I never had any more problems with this nuisance disease.


----------



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

i am actually starting to believe that it is not ich, because my other goldfish dont have it, and it is the third day having them and he only has about four pimples (none on his body, only on the fins and head)


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

could you post a pic?


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

If its only on his front fins and gills it might not be ich but his breeding stars. Which would mean you have a male fish.


----------

